# Smoker Kings!



## kajun (May 25, 2008)

a couple of buddies went out fishing yesterday and caught a few Kingfish/Spanish Macks and offered me 2 of them and the spanish macks.. so i had to oblige them and humbly take them off their hands  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....as i'm typing this my new CGSP is being seasoned so i had to cook them in the electric ECB....which i think i will make as my fish smoker so i don't have to mix flavors..

i started late today so i didn't have time to marinate or brine...i did a rub of my favorite seasonings , then rubbed some soy sauce and sesame oil on them...started out with a chunk of pecan wood for about an hour..then switched to a mix of hickory and mesquite chips..i'm about 2 hours into it....i just spritz'd them with a mix of apple juice,olive oil,sherry cooking wine and balsamic vinger........here's some Q-view for your viewing pleasure..i will update pics as i go... :)























Approx 3 hours into the smoke.. i just basted them with a mix of soy sauce and seasame oil!











and here's is the final pic that i took last night when i pulled them....approx 5 hrs later.....freaking delicious!!! gonna make some dip today....next time i will cut into smaller pieces to get more smoke coverage on each piece...


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 25, 2008)

Looks great so far. Waiting for the end results.
Andy.


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2008)

Looks good even before you get the smoke on them!  Don't forget the finish line


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2008)

I've caught both before when out deep sea fishing and both should be excellent for smoking due to their high fat content. King mack is pretty fatty and I'd think the spanish is the same.

Look forward to seeing how those turn out!!


----------



## kajun (May 26, 2008)

yup sumo...both are high in fat and perfect for smoking...this is my first Kingfish smoke...i smoked some bluefish and spanish last time which came out excellent...i'm hoping the same for these Kings...


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 26, 2008)

lookin goooooooood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 fish is faved in my smoke book !!! the somehow fishy with smokey thing is just awesome together...i do lot's of fish of all flavors salmon , sharks,mahi , blue's, stripers.......i love them all smoked
grilled is o.k. but the counter mingle of fish and smoke is just plain good !!


----------

